# cpt 93990



## ddebbied (Oct 21, 2010)

I have received denials from Medicare for the dx code used.  I used 585.9.  Does anyone know the correct code to use for this pre operative exam.


----------



## gost (Oct 21, 2010)

LCD17774 says only the following dx support med necessity for 93990:

585.4
585.5
585.6
996.1
996.62
996.73
996.74


----------

